# other pets



## markadoodle (May 20, 2009)

Other than horses what else do some people own?









:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub

A side from having 1 thoroughbred 1 app and 6 minis [2 prego]

Shiloh~



Tri-color Shetland sheep dog male 4yrs.

Corkey~



Black with white Corgi, Black lab, and beagle cross male 17yrs.

Sophie~






not the cat lol Tan with black purebred Tibetan Spaniel female 2yrs [They are very rare]

Snoopy~






Black and white domestic male 5yrs medium/h,

Opie~ Black and white male domestic 3 yrs s/h.

Sassy~All black female domestic s/h.

DiNozzo~



Orange tabby with white domestic male 1yr medium/h

.

Sebastien~Black with white tummy domestic male s/h 2yrs.

Chloe~Drk. Calico female domestic s/h 2yrs.

Stripes~ VERY handsome Grey tabby male approx 6yrs.

1 bird: Hazey~ a normal gray Cockatiel male 5yrs.

4 chickens Sunset~



the most orange of the chickens 8yrs knows her name and plays fetch I love her lots. and 3 "Ordinary" chickens.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (May 20, 2009)

We have 2 QH geldings and 5 minis. We have 2 dogs,poodle and a doberman. we have 2 cats,1 rabbit,and fish. My husband just bought some ducks and chickens,still trying to figure that one out



.


----------



## Slinkky (May 20, 2009)

We have 1 mini, 2 riding horses, a mule, a llama, 2 goats, 4 ducks, 3 Miniature Australian Shepherds and new litter of puppies (born yesterday!)

And I love them all!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 20, 2009)

-14 snakes

-3 Leopard Geckos

-2 Dachshunds

-1 Pit Bull mix

-1 QH

-6 Minis


----------



## Annabellarose (May 20, 2009)

I have a Quarter Horse mare, a Paint Horse gelding, an Arabian mare, and 4 Miniature Horses (2 mares, a yearling gelding, and a 9 week old filly).

I have a 2 1/2 year old, female, tri-color Shetland Sheepdog, "Penny". She is my sidekick and goes to the farm with me everyday. She has a very, very healthy "respect" for the horses, which I am okay with. However, she has decided that the Miniature Horses aren't quite as scary as the "big" horses. She enjoys spending time at the barn while I clean stalls and she watches me feed the horses in their paddocks and pastures from the safety of a knoll by the barn.






I would like to get a couple of Pygmy goats when I re-fence the farm later this year. I had a couple of Pygmy goats in the past and I really enjoyed them and I miss having them.


----------



## Marnie (May 20, 2009)

We have plenty besides our 4 mini mares and 3 foals, 5 llama's, 1 pot bellied pig, 2 new kitties, farm cats, 3 rabbits, 3 guinea pigs, 3 donkey jennies and one baby jack, 2 yrling gelded jacks, 2 riding ponies, 2 ferrets, some silkie chickens and a huge Rooster named Huey who loves his waddle stroked, 2 cockatiels, 3 baby doll sheep, we have our 4 little dogs but their family, not really pets, theirs probably more but I can't think right now, oh, we have a whole boat load of fainting goats, it's what we raise but we do have an announcement. The opening of our new farm/mobile petting zoo, to open the middle of June. If someone wants to peak at our un-done site for it, it's http://www.barneysbarnyard.com. We built a new barn just for it and think it'll be plenty of work but fun work.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 20, 2009)

Aside from the 37 miniature horses and donkeys, we also have 4 arabians, and our furkids, which would be:

Angle, our lab x JRt,

KaJ our red standard poodle,

Phoenix our red/apricot 7 week old standard poodle pup,

Paris a standard poodle pup who is 7 weeks and a apricot. The furkids are our constant companions and go everywhere with us, even the pups!

4 barn cats,

and the aquariums. Just sold all our parrots.





We also have on our farm 25 fainting goats and a herd of angus.


----------



## LindaL (May 20, 2009)

Besides my Mini, I am owned by:

10 yr old MinPin, Gunner

3 yr old Boxer, Diego

2 yr old Yorkie, Stevie

and 8 fish/1 snail.....lol


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 20, 2009)

For me:

6 minis

4 shetlands

1 dog

2 cats

1 husband






Used to have more animals, but found it difficult to find care for them while we were gone to horse shows.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 20, 2009)

40 Minis

1 old QH

Forrest, my Lab, who many of you have met at the shows.

Poopy-Toby, Forrest's sidekick JRT.

Six guinea pigs

two barn cats

six llamas

Lucy


----------



## Mona (May 20, 2009)

Here are all my "non-horsey" critters!

"Molly" - 6 year old female spayed Boston Terrier






"Abby" - 1 year old female spayed Boxer






"Missy" - 3.5 month old Long Coat Chihuahua






"Laci" - 3 year old Short Coat Chihuahua






"Pippi" - 9 week old Chihuahua (was told purebred, but I am almost certain some type of Terrier Mix)






and going to get my new male today...

"Panda" - 1 year old Short Coat Chihuahua


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 20, 2009)

Besides 5 Minis I have

3 Nigerian Dwarf Goats

2 Dogs, a 6lb Miniature Pinscher and a 95lb Doberman Pinscher


----------



## Leeana (May 20, 2009)

I have a shih tzu child..love of my life x 1,000,000. She is two years old and to say i love her more then life, would be an understatement



. She is such a girly girl - more human then a dog really. We do not own her...she owns us



. She loves going for car rides...especially when we go to McDonalds or the corner drive thru in town as she gets dog treats. She will sit up on her butt and beg...it is just the cutest thing.....spoiled....yes that would be her middle name.

Fixing to clip all that pretty golden coat off from her today as she is out with me a lot at the barn and it gets way to hot for her...going to miss my fuzzy bear so much but i must admit, she looks pretty cute all naked too



. Mom clipped her while i was at Nationals last year, came home and sassy was naked..i was so mad and it took all this long for it to grow back in.











After taking a dip in our creek last week ...


----------



## Sonya (May 20, 2009)

I have a small family compared to all of you...lol. I used to have minis, goats, and chickens along with the dogs and cat.

Now it's just 3 dogs: Brutus, 13yr old lab. Radar, 9yr old mix (in my avatar), Tanga, 1 yr old rat terrier.

oh and 3 hermit crabs: Phil, Sig, and Kieth!


----------



## topnotchminis (May 20, 2009)

I have 5 minis, 3 ducks, chickens, 2 dogs Azure a shar pei ( she is a therapy dog, and spayed), and Charlie a mix(neutered), 2 house cats Kona(spayed) and Nitro(neutered), and a couple fish.

Charlie






Azure and Nitro


----------



## SHANA (May 20, 2009)

Besides my 14 miniature horses. They are Onekas Devil After Dark(stallion), Cross Country New Kid In Town(stallion), Cool Running Sanka SPH(gelding), Sharptails Peanut Butter(mare), Risquefishers Winter Sky(mare), Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH(mare), FDC's Moongirl Shania(mare), Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy(mare), Leaning Pines Harlequin Romance(mare), Benviews Special Dawn(mare), Lucky K Here For The Party(mare), Minni Spark Black Blinker No5(mare), BBS Lovely H(2008 filly), and SPH Bookers Bonnie Blinker(2009 filly).

5 arabians(one is in my hubbys name). They are Abakus Jamaal KE(stallion), SPH Phancyphire(mare), SPH Sameera Sunnphire(mare owned by my hubby), Contessa Angelina(mare), and Malibelle Bint Bint Nadira-pending(mare).

3 dogs(registered male border collie-Shefdale Rusty, male Yorkiepoo-Teddy, and female Shih Tzu-Maggie)

2 male fixed cats, Minou and Whiskers


----------



## markadoodle (May 20, 2009)

wow


----------



## minih (May 20, 2009)

Besides the 23 mini's we have we also own a miniature donkey- Dixie Belle

Belle

4 dogs and 3 cats----the first picture is of my Boxer baby Angel who is 8 months old today, my daughters pug Bunny who is 6 years old and Milo, our porch kitty who stays outside is 11 years old. Milo loves his pets. The other two cats, Jaggy and Cruella are barn cats, both getting old and I do not have any pictures of them here at work. When you have a camera they are hard to find.

Angel, Bunny and Milo

these are the two outside dogs who came up as strays at different times. The first is Scruffy who is 9 or 10 years old and the other is Rags who is about 2

Scruffy

Rags

We also have 11 neon tetras, 2 betta's, 2 goldfish, 3 catfish and a black sucker fish. Life would be so boring without our pets.


----------



## ShashwatAcres (May 20, 2009)

Lets see here we have Gracie the mini, Danny my blm gelding who is 18, Dixie my spanish mustang tb mare who is 5, Wrangler my whippet who is 1, Tootsie Roll my miniature doxi who is 4, Allie my buff and white cocker who is 7 months, our newly adopted chiwinne( we think) Jackson who is 4 or 5 months old, and I go get my new little one Friday shes a 7 week old Chihuahua she doesnt have a name yet. Then we have 2 house cats, Sami and Swenney, We also have Billy our 4 yr old Boer nubian billy, Fran our 5 yr old Boer x nubian nanny, Brownie our 4 yr old Boer nanny, Lambchop our 1 yr old nubianx boer cross , Domino our 1 yr old boer nubian cross, then we have 4 kids from this year we have 2 boys and 2 girls,the boys will be leaving for there new homes in a few weeks. THe girls I think will be staying around , we have Cinnamon which is also a boer nubian cross shes 3 months old, then we have Oreo who is also a boer nubian cross.Then for the boys we have Larry and Curly lol both boys are 3 months old they are 3/4 boer and 1/4 nubian. Cinnamon,Oreo,Lambchop and Domino are all full siblings they are out of Fran. This is the 2nd time shes had a set of twins. Larry and Curly is out of Brownie, this is brownies 1st set of kids to live, we lost the 1st baby due to lack of proper nutrition before she came to us.THe poor baby never had a suckling reflux nor ever stood up.

OK I guess thats about it for the critters LOL


----------



## walkermini (May 20, 2009)

We have sixteen minis (a couple mares are due, so that number will hopefully go up a little!).

four dogs-Camille, old grouchy lab mix my hubby had before I met him, Rascal, goober dog-I say his breed is "goober" as he isnt the brightest bulb on the tree, hes actually a terrier mix. And two 5 month old Rattle(rat terrier/beagle) puppies, Nacho and Chip.

thirteen cats-four are indoor, two are outdoor, seven go in and out.

1 Alpine wether goat, Twister. he has run of the farm.

1 bunny.

2 7/8 chickens (1 is missing a wing, so we say he is 7/8ths a chicken LOL)

2 goldfish.

And whatever various crawlies my 9 year old son runs across, such as lizards, frogs, turtles, etc. Right now he has a snapping turtle thats about the size of a quarter he found in our yard (weird as we have no water near the house, Im still trying to figure out if it wandered from the creek about a quarter mile away, or the Mom had a nest near the house....) and he has a couple frogs. saved a lizard from one of the cats yesterday.

Oh and we are building a new house, it isnt totally closed in yet and a bird built a nest in there, the babies left the nest today while we were outside this morning, that was neat to see!

I think that it right now!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (May 20, 2009)

a kittlen- dodger

we just lost out lab on friday but were going to get a another on soon

1 guniea pig- bandit

2 neon tetras- pride and america

1 angel fish- valentino

2 beta's- Mr. Squiggles and Tonka III


----------



## Davie (May 20, 2009)

Besides the 16 miniatures, I have Hannah the Jenny and her new Jack foal born on the 18th, 3 outside cats (Mr Blue, Smokie, & Monkey), 1 inside cat (Lilly), 1 oustide dog (Isis) (actually my son's who moved to an apartment), 2 inside dogs (Little Man the Min Pin and Windy the Mini Smooth Fox Terrier) and approximately 28 chickens including new chicks.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2009)

Oh, Harvey and I are Mommy and Daddy to many critters!!! In addition to our mini and big horses, we have:


7 Dogs -- 5 Shih tzu (Watson, Wilson, Willow, Whitney & Webster), 1 blue merle collie (Kelsey), 1 lab x chow (Maggie)
1 Maine Coon cat (Keeper)
4 Nigerian Dwarf Goats (Leroy, George, Henry and Jasper)
Here are some of our kids






Watson in January at about 4mos old -- he's even more adorable now!





Wilson in January, also more adorable now and Watson's brother






Kelsey our collie:






George:






Keeper:


----------



## REO (May 20, 2009)

We have goldfish, some are 10 years old!





And lots of cats! Some inside and most are outside.


----------



## Matt73 (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm. Let's see...

10 cats



(3 are co-owned with a friend and are at her place): 3 barn cats, 3 Himalayans, 1 Ragdoll, (the 3 co-owned ones are Himalayans).

4 dogs: A German Shepherd (Riis) and 3 Berners (Callie, Heidi, and Katie)

I think that's it (that's enough, I think



).

Riis (my princess)






Katie as a pup






Casey (my goofball)


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 21, 2009)

REO said:


> We have goldfish, some are 10 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol we had one fish that died not that long ago. He was old.. had to of been close to 7-10 years. Its funny how you get attached to them. They sorta grow personalities. My cousin bought him with a few others and named him after my boyfriend. lol She had fish in and out of that tank. Then gave them all to my aunt and her son. Well same thing with her, she had fish in and out of that tank. He pretty much lived in a small overcrowded green tank. lol Then I took him and gave him a nice BIG tank with only a couple friends. lol Stupid fish lived forever. Brought in a new fish and it wiped out my entire tank, except the howard fishy. It would swim sideways, upside downs. My boyfriend would pet his head and any time we ate pizza in the house it would follow you around the tank.


----------



## leigha (May 21, 2009)

right now I only have my old man Senorr Makorr (arab gelding) and Ellie my husbands new lab puppy. Once the coop is built we will have chickens, I plan on raising our own beef and pork too, and of course we can't go without a goat or two just not sure if I want to get another pygmi or get a goat for milk purpose.


----------



## HGFarm (May 21, 2009)

I have 13 Minis (well 12 really cause one foal is already sold), Angus the Border Collie, a rescue BC/Golden Retriever mix named MacDuff, lots of Manx cats of all colors and about a half dozen fish.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 21, 2009)

Along with 8 Miniatures... I also am owned by:

-1 doggy, Love of my life, "Teo" my Toy Fox Terrier, he is my cuddler, marestare buddy, and much more










-5 Nigerian Dwarf Goats, will be more in August when 2 of them are due, 3 does & 2 bucks, love them! I grew up with goats, and owned/bred many different breeds, but recently discovered the Nigerians.

Timber, one of the boys:






-10 Free range chickens, two hens are sitting on eggs that we hope will hatch in another week, we have one Old English Bantam Rooster, several Ameracuanas, 2 silky crosses of some kind, and one brown hen.

-Numerous barn cats, I don't name them anymore, just too many! About 5 hang around the barn regularly

-1 Betta fish, Indigo


----------



## Matt73 (May 21, 2009)

Kim! Look at that expression on Teo! He's quite a character, isn't he...



Cute







Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> Along with 8 Miniatures... I also am owned by:
> -1 doggy, Love of my life, "Teo" my Toy Fox Terrier, he is my cuddler, marestare buddy, and much more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## minie812 (May 22, 2009)

MMMM...16 minis

1 stinky boxer

2 rescue italian greyhounds

1 african grey parrot

1 ornary mini donkey

1 llama


----------



## jleonard (May 22, 2009)

Besides the two minis, I have a Thoroughbred, an Arab, a Welsh/ Appendix cross, a Connemara/ POA cross, some kind of gaited pony, and a Welsh pony.

These are our non-horse critters

Blue, a Cocker Spanial and the love of my life! He talks constantly and is sure that he is a person. He goes everywhere with us, and gets horribly depressed if either my mom or I are gone over night. We bought him at the first show I won with my TB (hence the full name, Blue Ribbon Day). We were told by the lady selling him that he came from her groomer. After being home for three days, he ended up hospitalized with Parvo, it is a miracle that he survived. A few years after we bought him we discovered that the so called "groomer" was running a puppy mill










Poppy is a Pap-Eagle (Pappion/ Beagle cross).






Uncle Sam and Lady Liberty are brother and sister and came home on the 4th of July

Sam, he thinks he is a dog, he is the friendliest cat I have ever met.






Libby, she is a talker too, and a big trouble maker when she gets board.






Rascle (the gray) is 12, and Junior (the black) is 16.






Not pictured: Sadie, a Beagle who wandered in one day six years ago and never left!

A blue Love Bird, known by a variety of names, Feeny, Poopsie, Poopy Bird, etc, most chosen by my 92 year old Grandmother, the only person that silly bird likes!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 22, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Kim! Look at that expression on Teo! He's quite a character, isn't he...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute


Thanks, yes he is! He is soo sweet, hasn't met a person or an animal he doesn't like, he gives the horses kisses on the nose.





I love your Berners, my mom bred them when I was a kid and I have found memories of playing with the "teddy bear" puppies.


----------



## ~Dan (May 23, 2009)

Lets see, I have our old rescue dog Toby, and I lease my llama every year to show with my 4-H club.

And Mona, your chihuahuas are adorable


----------



## Mercysmom (May 23, 2009)

Mercy, Freedom (minis), Nefertiti (Shetland), Dipper and Weatherly (Morgans), Bridget (GSP), Quinn (yellow lab), Mrs. Whiskers (Siamese), Jeff (orange tabby DSH cat), Scratch (corn snake), assorted fish, potbelly pigs Fern and Cider and rabbits Juno and Axel (Holland Lops) and Juliette (English Spot)...pending on three Checkered Giant rabbits...

Plus hubby and two sons...

Denise


----------



## Mona (May 23, 2009)

Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> And Mona, your chihuahuas are adorable



*Thanks Dan, and now I have 2 more to add to my list! They are "Panda", a one year old male short coat...*











*and this is "Zoey, an 11 week shortcoat female...*


----------



## ~Dan (May 23, 2009)

Oh my God Mona, they both are sooooooooooooo cute, love em'


----------



## Matt73 (May 23, 2009)

I second that! Soooo cute, Mona!





Jessica! That first pic is awesome of you and Blue; both of you are so pretty







Arab Luver 4 Life said:


> Oh my God Mona, they both are sooooooooooooo cute, love em'


----------



## Riverdance (May 23, 2009)

let's see....

5 barn cats and 3 kittens.

11 Tibetan Terriers

1 Collie

1 3lb Yorkie

1 Maltees x Yorkie

1 house cat (with extra toes)

1 African Gray

1 Cockatoo


----------



## Miniv (May 23, 2009)

BEFORE the foals started happening, we had 65 minis/ponies..........

We have 6 full size horses........5 llamas........one crazy goat......all outdoors full time........

Closer to the house, we have 4 dogs, 6 cats, 2 caged birds, 2 hermit crabs, and lord knows how many fish! We have fish in our tank indoors........and fish out in our pond(s) and pool!!! (Last count, we had about 400 but they're making more babies, I think.)


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 23, 2009)

Our home is blessed with

1 Mini stallion "Saber" dob 06/25/02

5 Great Danes ~

BIS RBIS UKC CH, Multi IABCA Int'l/Nat CH Sixstar's The Eagle Has Landed, CGC TT RN

*AKC major pointed - therapy dog*

"Eagle" a natural earred Harlequin male dob 04/27/01







UKC CH Hladik's Pick Six To Win, TT CGC

"Luca" a cropped Mantle spayed female dob 05/12/03






"Rooster" a natural earred Harlequin male dob 07/09/05






"Kele" a natural earred Harlequin female dob 07/09/05






"Jet" a Terrier/Chihuahua/? mix neutered male dob ?/?/04






and 6 housecats

"Dante'" neutered male dob ?/?/97






"Pryde" neutered male dob ?/?/00






"Ben" neutered male dob ?/?/01






"Yuki" & "Touche'" neutered males dob 03/?/07 (handreared orphans)









and our newest kiddo (who is helping to fill the loss of our 16yr old manx, Tember)

"Kismet" female dob 04/?/09


----------



## markadoodle (May 23, 2009)

Thankyou so much for making my topic so popular guys!!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (May 24, 2009)

Good Lord! Love the third pic, especially. Beautiful, Rachel.



Sixstardanes said:


> Our home is blessed with1 Mini stallion "Saber" dob 06/25/02
> 
> 5 Great Danes ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 24, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Good Lord! Love the third pic, especially. Beautiful, Rachel.


Thanks. I took that pix yesterday and its one out of this thread

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=108277


----------



## hunterridgefarm (May 24, 2009)

lets see

12 minis

3 Aust. cattle dogs that i just love:

Kurpas n Hollow Log Captain Cody ( a show dog )

Dutchess

Annie ( a show dog)

1 Boxer- thank you Lee and Kirby we just love Bandit is a 3 year old

1 tea cup chihuahua

2 many cats to count


----------



## hollywood mini (May 24, 2009)

three minis, two shih tzus, one half shih tzu/yorkie, gegko, sold Africian Gray parrot(really could talk well) got out of salt fish tank w/reef, koi


----------



## Candice (May 25, 2009)

Here its:

1 Husband

4 Children

1 Boxer

3 Cats

2 Qh's

9 Miniatures

1 razorback boar hog (not ours, but thinks he is in love with our Qh mare and follows her everywhere)


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 25, 2009)

We have two miniature donkeys, Three Labs one each color Maggie , Kelly and Molly Two miniature Schnauzers Bree and Levi Cats our old timer Sugar a 17 year old barn cat. The other cats Louie and Joe and Bev just had kittens a monthe ago 7 in a variety of colors and a grey cat that use to live next door who the people left behind when they lost there home.


----------



## ErikaS. (May 25, 2009)

Well, let's see here. I have:

1 husband (that's all I can handle)

1 son, a toddler

3 minis- Trigger, Bullet, and Goliath

4 dogs- Maulya, the St. Bernard; Sadie, the mixed- breed crazy dog; Lucky, yellow Lab/ Golden; Pippin, a red and lemon ticked Beagle

5 cats- Midnight, black cat; Will and Grace, tabby siblings; Bob, found on the road and possibly a Maine Coon; Mandy, found on the road hit by a car, tabby- she's on her fifth life, I think.

Lots of Pygmy goats: Maxine, Buffy, Pricilla, Bonnie, Kelso and the triplets: Havoc, Chaos, and Clifford

1 Fainting goat buck- Davey. He's a sweety.

1 Nubian wether- Capricorn aka Cappy. Thinks he runs the place.

6 goldfish in the stock tank to get rid of mosquito larva.

Here is Davey:





Mandy loves boxes:





This is Maulya:


----------



## RAPfrosty (May 26, 2009)

My family has 3 cats (Kricket, Moo, and Tee) , a dog (Brandy), and 2 red eared slider turtles (Fred and George). I also have two goldfish and two african clawed frogs (Icky and Petey) which come to and from college with me.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 27, 2009)

Oh, I love this topic! Such adorable pets! Here is our strange menagerie.

_Clockwise from upper left:_

Hedgehog – “Moxie”

Rescue Bunny – “Gizmo”

17 y/o rescue cat –“Oliver”

Blacksmith Shop Cat – “Pinhead”

JRT – “Banjo”

11 y/o fox terrier – “Roxy” (she now has cancer



)

Miniature Donkeys – “Ruby and Gracie”

Hedgehog – “Templeton”

Corgi Mix Rescue – “Chloe”

Rescue cat – “Chyna”

_Center:_ Brown Chinese Goose – “Greta” (she just flew in here one day 10 years ago – been w/ us ever since!)

_p.s. does anyone know where I can find a Brown Chinese Gander? Been looking for one everywhere!_


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 27, 2009)

For us - we have:

44 miniature horses (9 of which are newborn foals)

1 Palomino Quarterhorse mare (23 this year; had since she was 4)

1 Peacock (raised from chick - something got the mate as a baby)

1 Puggle

3 rabbits

plenty of mice in the barn (need some barn cats!)

raccoons

4 baby foxes - mother not around (we watch them from afar)

herds of deer (hence our farm name White Tail Farm)

many wild turkeys (no time to hunt it seems)

bass & catfish in the pond (catch and release for pleasure)

And while not a pet - we do have a couple Bald Eagles that nest on the farm - always a joy to watch

Few cattle got sold because of minis

Thinking about Boer goats as next project .... hmmmmm

Always considering Alpacas but the initial investment is much more than the minis were ..

Always shopping for new minis - would love a blue Wiem and always room for a lab on the farm


----------



## justjinx (May 27, 2009)

I personally have my miniatures (CJ, Blue), my pony (DIva), co-own miniatures with my daughter (Janie, Emma, Phoebe), and have 3 dogs (12 year old 6 lb minpin MINUETTE, 11 yr old schipperke BEAR, and a 9 year old poodle cross MUNCHIE), a tortie (ECLIPSE), and 8 myotonic goats......

jennifer


----------



## markadoodle (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE THE HEDGE HOG!!!! Thanks for making this popular


----------



## ponybroke (May 28, 2009)

I dont feel so bad for having so many pets between my daughter and I we have 6minis 5 riding horses 5 dogs 11 cats 4 ducks 2 geese chickens(too many to count)gold fish 1 rabbit....I think I've remembered everyone???


----------



## HGFarm (May 28, 2009)

I LOVE the hedgehog too. They are so cute, however are illegal to own here.... <sigh>


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW i sooooooo forgot about this. Yes we cant have them in maine either would anybody else like to share?


----------



## Miniv (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep.....We've done this list before ...... but people's lives change.......And animal numbers change too.

We have approx. 65 minis and mini shetlands. (number varies up and down with sales and births). My goal is to get down to an average of 25.

6 Riding horses (two are rescues)

5 Llamas

4 cats (indoor/outdoor), 1 old calico, 1 Maine Coon, 1 long haired gray, 1 siamese mix (3 out of 4 are humane society)

4 dogs - 1 Karelian Bear Dog, 1 Golden Retriever, 1 Lab mix, 1 Bernese Mt. Dog mix (the latter two are humane society)

1 indoor fresh water Aquarium with a dozen different fish

Approx. 50 goldfish in different outdoor water troughs....... (They keep reproducing! And we give or sell them off.) Our two biggest are approx. 6 inches each.......Some of the others are about 3 inches.


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

mine changed to now

4 BIRDS-BOUGHT A FEW

5 CATS-GAVE AWAY 1

4 DOGS

7MINIS-1 SOLD

3 BIGGIES-BOUGHT 1

AND BOUGHT 7 MORE CHICKENS


----------

